# How many times can a deck handle a re-roof?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

It can be Reroofed Forever or until it Rots.......
Whichever comes 1st.....

OSB is much Less forgiving than Plywood in MHOpinion.......


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.......
> 
> It can be Reroofed Forever or until it Rots.......
> Whichever comes 1st.....
> ...


What about wood loss from all the nails? Kinda like a stripped out treads for a wood screw?


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

If the shingles must be replaced so often the you need to worry about plywood life, then the roof must be replaced at the rate of 3 times per week for 60 years. In that case, someone is installing them wrong, or give me the homeowners number, I'd love to work for them


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

When you say re-roof, that implies another layer going over the top of the exosting layer(s).

Most codes only allow 2 layers of roofing and some will allow for 3 at a maximum.

When a complete tear-off of any and all existing layers is done, then the condition of the existing deck sheathing can be inspected and repaired as necessary.

Ed


----------

